# I'm a female who rims men (lick ass)



## luv2rimhim

So about 8 months ago I starting dating a new guy who enjoys sex as much as I. He loves me to suck his dick & I never tell him no. I suck it the way I wants, balls and all.To suck a good dick you must pay attention to his reactions. I suck fast and slow. I let him fuck my throat and I gag but not viciously, but sexually. One day he's on the couch I'm giving him head and licking his balls. My tongue slips down a lil further and my tongue brushes across his anal and his dick swells. I licked his ass until my panties was soaked in my own juices, just from me licking his ass. Now him & I live together. At least 3 nights a week he lets me control him. I make him get butt naked and lay down in our bed and kiss and lick him from his back down to his ass. Then I spread his cheeks open and slowly lick his asshole. I sometimes make him get on all four and toot his ass up while I eat it. I could feel every muscles movement in his dick thru the end of his anal and it's makes my pussy sticky wetttt. I sometimes make him take my face and bury it between his cheeks while he grind his anal on my tongue. Then when he's close to cumming I make him turn over and swallow his dick and suck on it. I suck it and massage his balls at the same time. What drives him crazy is when my head don't move, only my throat, like I'm continuously sucking outta straw but devouring his thick 8 inches. All of it. Here let me suck his dick until his legs shake and he can't hold on no more. Then when he wanna cum, I let him chum wherever he wants, on my face, ass, breast, pussy, or whatever. Someone as he coming he pushes my head down and burst in my mouth, & saw swallow that shit, and I do.


----------



## quicksand1211

Ummmm, damn. lol My g/f has been saying she wants to eat my ass. She even follows me around walmart saying "dada, let me eat ur fuckin ass". lol 
My point, I dont know if she is serious or not. I dont feel comfortable enough but sounds hot. My ass is hairy...ya think this matters?


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## harmacologist

you have shitty taste


----------



## Dystopia35

harmacologist said:


> you have shitty taste


This comment had me rolling.


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## Mysterie

idk this seems like another troll poster who writes erotic fantasies and likes to trick people into believing its real

if it rlly is real,


----------



## luv2rimhim

Lol. That's funny as hell.


----------



## Teabag Johnny

One time a stripper asked if she could rim me, lol.


----------



## Roger&Me

OP is a dude who is currently fapping to this rimming story he made up imo


----------



## pofacedhoe

Mysterie said:


> idk this seems like another troll poster who writes erotic fantasies and likes to trick people into believing its real
> 
> if it rlly is real,



hmmmm

hard to tell



Roger&Me said:


> OP is a dude who is currently fapping to this rimming story he made up imo



i was thinking this too


----------



## socko

Judging by the writing "style," that is the grammatical errors and word choice, it's a 13 year old boy who is trying to be a porn writer. It's hard to imagine a girl expressing herself that way (the writing style, not the subject). I'm not trying to be mean. I'm just pointing out the obvious. If I'm wrong, I'm sorry.  
That said, there's nothing wrong with rimming or with writing porn. Keep it up.


----------



## Dude WITH a Clue

The writer's illiterate and a male - he specified "8 inches." Complete fabrication - the story _and_ his dick. I can think of worse ways to waste 2 minutes. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

harmacologist said:


> you have shitty taste



LOL!!!



luv2rimhim said:


> So about 8 months ago I starting dating a new guy who enjoys sex as much as I. He loves me to suck his dick & I never tell him no. I suck it the way I wants, balls and all.To suck a good dick you must pay attention to his reactions. I suck fast and slow. I let him fuck my throat and I gag but not viciously, but sexually. One day he's on the couch I'm giving him head and licking his balls. My tongue slips down a lil further and my tongue brushes across his anal and his dick swells. I licked his ass until my panties was soaked in my own juices, just from me licking his ass. Now him & I live together. At least 3 nights a week he lets me control him. I make him get butt naked and lay down in our bed and kiss and lick him from his back down to his ass. Then I spread his cheeks open and slowly lick his asshole. I sometimes make him get on all four and toot his ass up while I eat it. I could feel every muscles movement in his dick thru the end of his anal and it's makes my pussy sticky wetttt. I sometimes make him take my face and bury it between his cheeks while he grind his anal on my tongue. Then when he's close to cumming I make him turn over and swallow his dick and suck on it. I suck it and massage his balls at the same time. What drives him crazy is when my head don't move, only my throat, like I'm continuously sucking outta straw but devouring his thick 8 inches. All of it. Here let me suck his dick until his legs shake and he can't hold on no more. Then when he wanna cum, I let him chum wherever he wants, on my face, ass, breast, pussy, or whatever. Someone as he coming he pushes my head down and burst in my mouth, & saw swallow that shit, and I do.



Roger I was thinking that OP is really a guy too.

I've never rimmed anyone as the thought of it sounds disgusting; but I know people who were once really into it, or are into it and they said how it's easy to get various types of hepatitis that way, various STDs (you won't get HIV unless there's blood but you can get other STDs), bacterial infections, and parasites.  Some just said how they now use dental dams or a cut up condom unless they're in a relationship with someone and the person has been tested for STDs and Hepatitis and doesn't have them.


----------



## anniegram

Saying "I am a female" usually means you're not.


----------



## dopemaster

Nice troll. 

That shit sounds like Pent House.


----------



## butcher22

i know plenty of chicks who get into that. 3 different chicks have tossed my salad and lots of my female friends have told me they sometimes lick their boyfriend or husbands ass. its not something i really get into but cant deny it feels nice and if thats what floats her boat then who am i to argue. OP however is a dude for sure


----------



## augustaB

There used to be a site where you could test if the writer was female or male. Can't find it any more. 
No matter. Sounds fun but I'd want to get me some Hep B shots.

Found it: http://www.hackerfactor.com/GenderGuesser.php#Analyze

Says the writer is female


----------



## butcher22

augustaB said:


> There used to be a site where you could test if the writer was female or male. Can't find it any more.
> No matter. Sounds fun but I'd want to get me some Hep B shots.
> 
> Found it: http://www.hackerfactor.com/GenderGuesser.php#Analyze
> 
> Says the writer is female


lmao that is ridiculous. do you also use a magic 8 ball to guide your decisions?


----------



## teenagetragedy

lmao this entire thread is hilarious. i love it.


----------



## augustaB

butcher22 said:


> lmao that is ridiculous. do you also use a magic 8 ball to guide your decisions?



Well the algorithm is based on the occurrence and use of prepositions, adjectives, adverbs and so on. Apparently men and women use these things differently. No 8 ball for me, I'd sooner do the I ching.


----------



## pofacedhoe

teenagetragedy said:


> lmao this entire thread is hilarious. i love it.



its funny and its informative about rimming AND psychology

but its run its course


----------

